# Wyndham Royal Vista Pompano Beach 2 bedroom deluxe Nov 19 - 26 $700



## am1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Spend Thanksgiving in Florida on the beach.

No other taxes or fees.  

Great resort.


----------



## am1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Still available.


----------



## sucura (Nov 4, 2016)

sent you couple PM


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 6, 2016)

Is this still available, looking for a friend


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2016)

rapmarks said:


> Is this still available, looking for a friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes still available.


----------

